# sky talkl



## shnaek (4 Mar 2014)

Been trying to find out if my Dad can get Sky Talk. I thought the process would be simple enough. 

First I tried the 'check availability' link on the sky website. It kept telling me to try again. After a couple of days I decided to mail Sky to ask about the service and they gave me a link to a live chat. 

So I tried the live chat and got talking to someone there who said:

I'm sorry, as I am unable to access the accounts of customers from the Republic of Ireland here on chat, I will have to ask you to call our dedicated Republic of Ireland team on 0818 719 819. They will be able to help with your request. I apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.

So I am thinking the service is probably pretty poor and I might give it a skip. 

Anyone have positive experience with them?


----------



## shnaek (4 Mar 2014)

sahd said:


> They have a large call centre in Ireland - so it is proably best to ring them.
> You should have no problem getting Sky Talk - they just use the same phone lines as Eircom anyway but charge less.
> .Ask them to call you back to save you money on the call.



It seems that way alright. I had been avoiding the 0818 number as it's costly to call on my mobile. Are they pretty quick to answer, or do you end up on hold for ages? Shame they don't have the ability to answer quieries on email.
Cheers for the feedback.


----------



## shnaek (10 Apr 2014)

Well, in the end a sky rep got back to me and sorted everything out. 
So thumbs up for them I have to say, after my initial scepticism.


----------

